# Lakers current record 1-2



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

I can't see the Lakers beating the Kings or Spurs this year.

No way, so far they don't look good. I know it is pre season...but

The Kings don't have Bibby and the Lakers don't have Shaq, however this matchup is still in the Kings favor by a long shot.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

but... every single Phil Jackson coached team has a losing record in the preseason. Look it up. There has not been one single exception. Oh, by the way, he normally does alright after that.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> I can't see the Lakers beating the Kings or Spurs this year


I really don't see how you could draw this conclusion from a 3 preseason games. The Lakers didn't look all that good most the regular season last year, but when they hit the playoffs, boom, they turned it on. 

Hopfully the kings will beat them this year, though.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> I can't see the Lakers beating the Kings or Spurs this year.
> 
> No way, so far they don't look good. I know it is pre season...but
> ...


It's 3 preseason games, without O'Neal, and with the Lakers giving heavy minutes to rookies who might not even make the final roster.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yeah, I agree, they should just forfiet every game now.

-Petey


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Pre season is just that - and one shouldn't draw conclusions based on so little input; say at least another 80 additional games of some Very Valuable input, wouldn't you say?


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Good lord, fellas. We're THREE GAMES into THE PRESEASON. I mean, the Knicks are, what, 3-2 so far? They have zero shot of winning more than 30 ballgames--I'll be surprised if they win more than 20!


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

It's preseason; while individual players' performances may have some bearing on their success in the coming year, a team's W-L record means NOTHING. Proof? Here.

Last Preseason:
Sacramento 4-4
LA Lakers 4-4

This Preseason:
Denver 103, LA Lakers 81
New York 87, Sacramento 84

Preseason is all about getting players used to each other, and giving marginal players (potential 11th and 12th men) substantial minutes (often down the stretch), not winning. Don't draw any conclusions from preseason results.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

It'll all play out in time just relax the Kings and Spurs will get their chance not starting to promising for the Kings with Bibby out but hopefully he will come back without complications, While I hate the Kings I hope them and the Lakers meet again in another thrilling series was some of the best Drama I've seen play out in basketball in a long time, that was a great series for basketball and as far as I'm concerned was the best series of alltime, now had the Kings won I wouldn't say that but then again I'm in the tank for the Lakers. So perspective when it comes to my boys isn't relevant.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> I can't see the Lakers beating the Kings or Spurs this year.


 Hahaha, I can't believe you drew this conclusion from a PRE-SEASON.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> I can't see the Lakers beating the Kings or Spurs this year.
> 
> No way, so far they don't look good. I know it is pre season...but
> ...



Ummmm.......Nothing new here with the Lakers pre games 
Is this the first time you've seen the Lakers in pre-season??
Don't let their record or playing style fool you.
Just warming up their legs and getting their wind back


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The Lakers will not be near as close as good as they were last season, trust me I got a 6th sense about these things. They will not win this year. I am not saying this becasue of the Presason games, I am saying this because I know.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

aquaitious 


Can you give me the Powerball #s for this week? Thanks!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> aquaitious
> 
> 
> Can you give me the Powerball #s for this week? Thanks!


27-10..., LOL, but watch and see I can't wait for the season to end. I have a feeling. Its not gonna turn out the way as the last 3 years. After the first Finals win, I said "They will win next year too", and they did, then I said "They will win next year too", they won again, and now I am saying "They won't win next (this) year", and we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> The Lakers will not be near as close as good as they were last season, trust me I got a 6th sense about these things. They will not win this year. I am not saying this becasue of the Presason games, I am saying this because I know.



OK SWAME....We believe in you :no: 
All hale to the power of the 6th Sense of Humor


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for believing in me guys. I really appriciate it.
The 6th sense is really rare :grinning:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BTW, imagin those Powerball numbers being real


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks for believing in me guys. I really appriciate it.
> The 6th sense is really rare :grinning:


:topic: 
Do you see dead people too


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Looks like another blowout for the Lakers*

I can't believe the Lakers won it all last year. They are nothing without Shaq.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I actually feel more confident then I did last year. Going into the first one I said we got this a piece of cake, going into the 2nd one I said Oh we got this going into the third one I said we MIGHT got this , going into this one I'm saying We got this.

Bold Prediciton this Laker team will win 4 more straight before Shaq becomes Sheriff of Mayberry. Kobe will retire when the run is over in 4 years and then Come back like MJ did. The run will end because Shaq retires not because they lose. There's not a team on the horizon with the make-up to beat this team.


----------

